

Yes, Developers and Investors Are Really Different - benmathes
http://numeratechoir.com/yes-developers-and-investors-are-really-different/

======
wmil
I'd be interested in finding out why investors dislike productivity software
so much.

In my experience it can be hard to sell -- you're often stuck explaining to
someone why they suck at their job.

~~~
mwg1378
Unfortunately, I don't have hard data on it. But my guess is that there are
two issues from a business perspective:

1) Productivity software is not something that is likely to spread rapidly
(and cheaply) like a social network or a game. Unless you can pull off
something new and clever, it's likely you'll need to pay for users. 2) It's
tough to make it monetize well: it isn't something big companies tend to pay
for, and it's still relatively unusual for individuals to pay for it.

That's a tough combination. May change, but I can see why investors are
skeptical.

~~~
benmathes
I suspect developers also tend to be familiar with productivity software; Most
everyone has used an issue tracker of some kind while _writing_ software, so
we think we can do better. You end up stuck in the workflow-software quagmire,
though: everyone works slightly differently, so to support everyone you need
to get so abstract that it's not useful.

